# My beautiful cherries...RUINED!



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

What a waste!

I froze three bags of sweet cherries this summer. They were so sweet and delicious. I washed and pitted them. Then froze them on cookie sheets until they were hard. Then transferred them into quart sized freezer bags. I got three full bags.

Took some out yesterday and thawed them to make a pie. They were ruined! Rubbery and brown; totally useless. All that work and those wonderful cherries wasted.

I will never freeze cherries again without sugaring them. 
No sweet cherry pies this Thanksgiving. 

Last year I washed, pitted and sugared them before freezing, and they were perfect to use for pie.Very dissappointing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aw, that's terrible. 

My grandma used to buy frozen cherries by the bucket. Can't remember if they were sugared or not but she never thawed before using them in pie. She just mixed the frozen fruit with the rest of the stuff. Pie turned out just fine.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Aw, that's terrible.
> 
> My grandma used to buy frozen cherries by the bucket. Can't remember if they were sugared or not but she never thawed before using them in pie. She just mixed the frozen fruit with the rest of the stuff. Pie turned out just fine.


There's still a bag and a half in the freezer. Maybe I'll try your suggestion.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They'll still work well in muffins and other baked goods. Fruit cobbler, mmmmmmm!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Even if they look bad, I'll betcha they still taste good!
Chop or grind them for jam ~~~


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

The pie cherries (very tart) we used to freeze would come out brown too...made the best pies though (add sugar when making pie). We'd freeze whole Bing cherries and just eat them out of the freezer while they were still frozen...sort of like candy. Yum!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't completely thaw them, just a little, works well in pies. We pit them and eat them this way, Royal Ann and Bing cherries, the Bing are sooooo good....James


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Do you have a frost free freezer? I did over 5 18 pound boxes as you did as I had tons of other canning to do. Not a problem at all. BUT I do sugar them prior to thrawing. That MUST be the trick.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

My grandma used to freeze tart cherries. Brown as could be, but so good in pies, cookies, muffins, etc.


----------

